# Clear water anchorages on the east coast USA?



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm looking for places to dive/clean the bottom of my boat along the east coast usa. Most of the water is, at best, cloudy. Poor visibility is not my cup of tea.
So I'm asking for any suggestions on where there is clear water to anchor and dive on my boat.

Thanks
X


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Try the Cape Lookout Bight to the east of Beaufort Inlet. Haven't been in there myself, but outside of the weekend, I'd expect it to fairly clear there.

If you're still around the keys, you could grab a free mooring ball at Indian Key. Water's clear there. Also, the Miami Marine Stadium has fairly clear water (during the week).

I can't really recall any other places where the water was noticeably clear.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks John

I forgot to add...

Weak current. Hate trying to work under the boat with current flowing. Yea, I know, dive at slack. But slack only lasts so long. 

How's the current at the marine stadium?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Now that I think about it some more, you could try South River, on the far side from Oriental (again, during the week), seems it's clear enough to dive on your boat.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

> How's the current at the marine stadium?


Fairly negligible as I recall. Sandy bottom that runs pretty much 7-8 foot of depth.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

There are clear anchorages in many locations. Peconic bay. Fire island light on the inside (summer week days) where on the east coast.....
Key West or Portland maine!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

xort said:


> ---
> Hate trying to work under the boat with current flowing. Yea, I know, dive at slack. ----


I like current, sweeps the scraped debris away from you. If it's too strong, use a line from the bow to hold yourself in place.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

Agree with pbeezer, Cape Lookout Bight is beautifully clear. There is a bit of a current, 2 knts max I'd say.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to agree that haveing a little current to carry the growth away helps. I have cleaned the bottom of my boat many times at marine stadium easy enough. Just a short distance away at dinner key the water is very clear, you can see botom in 15+ foot of water.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The question just doesn't sound answerable. How would you travel anywhere along the East Coast of the USA just to clean your boat? 

More practically, its seems the issue is psychological. Poor visibility creeps people out, more than being a real impediment. Generally, you don't need more than a few feet of viz to work, as long as something is gently wisking the silt away. 

But, having the creepy feeling that critters may be all around you can get into one's head. I was once certified for black water rescue. You didn't even bother bringing a light or at least trying to use it. In fact, the light itself was more likely to attract the critters.

A full body suit helps most get over much of the anxiety. Thickness should be relative to water temp, but even a thin 2 or 3 mm suit will prevent a sting from anything in the water. Fabric as thin as pantyhose will prevent a jellyfish sting. A hood and gloves and you're invincible. Seriously.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

He's on an open-ended cruise Minne. I imagine he wants to know if there's places where he can dive on his boat along the way.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PBzeer said:


> He's on an open-ended cruise Minne. I imagine he wants to know if there's places where he can dive on his boat along the way.


Well that's pretty cool. I'm trying to think of how great it would be to think I might take the next several weeks or months, just to get somewhere to clean my hull !

I just pray the diver will show up on time on Saturday morning, so I can get out of the harbor and not screw up my weekend !!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Minnie,
Xort will be coming north from the Islands, He is a live aboard cruiser. 

Ed you could wait till you get up here to Chucks and the murky Magothy Have you started north yet? Its starting to warm up here.

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> Minnie,
> Xort will be coming north from the Islands, He is a live aboard cruiser.


Got it now. Which islands that don't currently have enough visibility, but up north might? I think X needs to focus on getting over the need for great viz.


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

There are very few places where you can't get in the water and clean your bottom with enough visibility to see what you are cleaning. But other than the Outer Banks and south Florida. none of the ICW is going to be very clear. Once you are into New England, your back in clear water. If you clean the bottom before you begin and only sit for short periods, the bottom is going to stay pretty clean. Chuck


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks to those who actually answered my question.

Cleaned er good in Abacos just before leaving last week.

Might try the Beaufort spot if I have the time on the way up.

Dove on er last summer in Northport LI, surprised by how silty it was.

Any places on the south side of Cape Cod that would fit my requirements?


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I can tell you that very few is any places in the mid-atlantic will fit your description. Green is the best way to describe the water here, unless you want to dive on your boat in the open ocean


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

xort, in the northeast there is LOTS of run-off from the rivers and the coast. Lots of fertilizer making lots of plankton blooms, too. Visibility may run from 4-40' but calling it "good"...we natives tend to call six foot visibility "good" up here. Ain't gonna be like Abacos. 

You will want a double watch cap or wet suit hood on your head, so it doesn't hurt when you keep banging it against the hull. And at that point, six foot vis is about four feet more than you need. (G)


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

at least things have gotten better in the ocean here ince NYC stopped dumping raw sewerage at sea


----------

